# Minolta bizhub C6000 any thoughts?



## macpablodesigns (Jun 11, 2010)

We just bought a Konica Minolta bizhub C6000, anyone had the pleasure of working with one of these machines? I was just informed that I would be looking after this machine after it's installed today.


----------



## macpablodesigns (Jun 11, 2010)

*very interesting machine*

I have to say that this is quite the machine, at over 17' long with the configuration that we have; perfect binding, imposition built it, pdf page replace - in machine, the ability to do variable data, and so much more. I can't wait to push some jobs through after my training is finished.


----------

